# Achat d'un powerbook aux USA



## Farfouille (13 Mars 2003)

Bonjour, 

Je viens du monde PC, et j'aimerais passer sur mac. 
Comme je vais bientôt aux USA, je pense acheter là-bas mon powerbook 12" ou 15" (j'hésite encore entre compacité et puissance...). 
Je sais que les docs et les logiciels seront en anglais, ainsi que le clavier. 
L'adaptateur secteur sera aussi à un format différent. 

Voici mes solutions: 
-&gt;emprunter le dvd d'installation de macOS X en français à un ami et l'installer sur mon portable, ou simplement m'accoutumer à l'utiliser en anglais. 
-&gt;acheter un adaptateur secteur en France. 

Voici mes questions: 
-&gt;est-ce que la différence de la source d'alimentation est gérée exclusivement au niveau de l'adaptateur secteur, ou au niveau de l'ordinateur lui-même? 
-&gt;la garantie apple est bien internationale? 
-&gt;quels sont les autres soucis auxquels je peux être confronté? 

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Oui pour l'alim et la garantie.

Quand à l'OS il est multilangue donc pas de problème pour l'install en français. Par contre sélectionne bien le clavier américain.


----------



## Farfouille (13 Mars 2003)

Aucun autre souci donc, auquel je n'aurais pas pensé?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Non rien d'autre. Onra a acheté un iBook américain et il n'y a pas d'autre soucis.


----------



## Farfouille (13 Mars 2003)

Ok, merci beaucoup chère amie pour ces infos.
Me voila rassuré


----------



## Farfouille (13 Mars 2003)

Je pense à un autre problème possible: est-ce que je pourrai lire les dvd-vidéo vendus en France sur le powerbook acheté aux USA? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des limitations de "zones" sur les lecteurs de salon. En existe-t-il sur celui du powerbook?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

ami sans "e" merci ! A ces humains aucune considération pour les elfes ...


----------



## Farfouille (13 Mars 2003)

Sorry cher elfe melaure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et encore merci pour les infos.
Mais est-ce tu sais si je pourrai lire les dvd-vidéo vendus en France sur le powerbook acheté aux USA? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des limitations de "zones" sur les lecteurs de salon. En existe-t-il sur celui du powerbook?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

C'est exact. Ou alors il faut trouver un firmware débridé mais je n'ai plus d'adresse de site valide. Je vais faire une petite recherche ...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Farfouille:</font><hr /> * Sorry cher elfe melaure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et encore merci pour les infos.
Mais est-ce tu sais si je pourrai lire les dvd-vidéo vendus en France sur le powerbook acheté aux USA? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des limitations de "zones" sur les lecteurs de salon. En existe-t-il sur celui du powerbook? 
* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui. 5 je crois...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Tu as ce site :

http://www.wormintheapple.gr/macdvd/download2.html

mais les derniers TI n'ont pas encore de patch. A surveiller ...


----------



## maousse (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui. 5 je crois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]changements de zones autorisés bien sûr


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * changements de zones autorisés bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui biensur. On ne parlait pas de ça ?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Sisi bien sur. Juste le droit de regarder les DVD que l'on achête. Le reste ne nous concerne pas ...


----------



## Farfouille (13 Mars 2003)

Je vais chercher de mon côté, je vous tiens au courant si je trouve le moyen de résoudre ce problème. C'est très embetant si je n'arriverai à lire que les dvd-vidéo de la zone des USA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Yip (13 Mars 2003)

Selon moi tu pourras sans problème lire les DVD zone 2 (europe), car même si le lecteur esr réglé sur la zone 1 (USA) d'origine, tu peux changer plusieurs fois de zone (5 ou + suivant les lecteurs), après quoi il reste bloqué sur le dernier changement. Si tu ne mets que des zones 2 il n'y aura pas de soucis.

Petit conseil, si tu as la place achète toi un lecteur DVD dézonable avec la télécommande (se renseigner sur les modèles avant) bien moins chers aux US et branche le sur ta télé, ça sera toujours beaucoup plus confortable que sur le Mac (sauf pendant un voyage, bien sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Attention quand même aux problèmes de douane, voir un sujet similaire (sur ce forum ou iBook il y a quelques semaines).


----------



## woulf (13 Mars 2003)

comme yip: pas de problemes: quand tu achètes ton powerbook, le lecteur dvd n'est pas encore "zoné", c'est selon le premier dvd que tu rentreras qu'il te dira : vous avez inséré un dvd zone... voulez vous régler la zone ?

Et à partir de là tu peux faire en tous 5 changements de zone.

Sauf si tu "dézones" ton lecteur de dvd.

Conclusion: l'achat d'un powerbook aux US ne pose aucun problème pour lire des dvd zone 2, 3, 4, 5 (sous les réserves dites plus haut)


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par woulf:</font><hr /> * 
Sauf si tu "dézones" ton lecteur de dvd.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Encore faut-il trouver le fichier ...


----------



## woulf (13 Mars 2003)

c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus compliqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une recherche sur macbidouille, par exemple


----------



## Farfouille (13 Mars 2003)

J'ai posté le même message sur le forum de www.mac4ever.com (vous devez surement connaître?) à cette adresse:
http://www.mac4ever.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=124


Voici la réponse que macman me donne:

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par "macman":</font><hr />Pour les zones, c'est la 1e lecture d'un dvd qui définit la zone la 1e fois, sinon tu as droit à 5 changements. 
Ces 5 changement peuvent être remis à 5 à l'aide du vendor reset, une commande que quelques petits soft font, mais il ne peut etre remis que 4 fois. Après le lecteur est définitivement bloqué.
Donc à proscrire à moins qu'il y ait vraiment besoin, genre vente de l'ordi, ou un truc comme ça. 

Sinon tu peux aussi dezonner ton lecteur, il existe de firmware dezonné pour la plupart des lecteurs suivant le modèle. 

Voila. bon voyage

[/QUOTE]Cela confirme les infos que vous m'avez données 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



Pour le clavier:

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par "silver_fox":</font><hr />si tu n'aimes pas le clavier qwerty du 15" je crois qu'il y a moyen de le changer. Par contre pour le 12" il est collé à la machine: pas moyen de l'enlever

[/QUOTE]
Je pense que je vais donc plutôt acheter le 15" à 867MHz avec borne Airport et Bluetooth.

Pour les problèmes de douane, je cherche le thread sur macG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
A bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Onra (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silver_fox:</font><hr />  si tu n'aimes pas le clavier qwerty du 15" je crois qu'il y a moyen de le changer. Par contre pour le 12" il est collé à la machine: pas moyen de l'enlever

[/QUOTE] 

C'est vrai qu'il ne s'enlève plus aussi facilement car maintenant il faut le dévisser mais il peut se changer !


----------



## azerty (13 Mars 2003)

quand on importe du matériel, il y a obligatoirement des taxes à payer ...à moins de passer inaperçu...


----------



## powerbook867 (13 Mars 2003)

Pour passer inapercu faut demander à oussama...


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Une petite formation au Pakistan et hop ...


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

Au fait farfouille, tant que tu y es, tu ne ramennerais pas un 68040 pour le LC 4 d'Onra ?

Venez participer à l'AES Lyonnaise ...


----------



## Farfouille (14 Mars 2003)

Et si tu m'expliques ce qu'est un 68040 et un LC 4


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Farfouille:</font><hr /> * Et si tu m'expliques ce qu'est un 68040 et un LC 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est le processeur et le modèle de Mac.

Jusqu'à la fin 93/début 94, les Macs utilisaient la série 68000 de Motorola, du 68000/8 Mhz jusqu'au 68040 à 33 Mhz.

La gamme LC sont des unités très petites et fines (pizza box). Le LC 475 (ou 4) utilise un 68LC040 à 25 Mhz (LC veut low cost et donc sans coprocesseur mathématique intégré). Ce processeur peut être changé par un 68040 complet à 50 ou 66 Mhz sauf qu'on ne peut pas le trouver en Europe.
Voilà pour l'explication.

Plus de détails ici : http://www.lowendmac.com/quadra/q605.shtml (le nom américain est Quadra 605)







Venez participer à l'AES Lyonnaise ...


----------



## Onra (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Farfouille:</font><hr /> * Et si tu m'expliques ce qu'est un 68040 et un LC 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben un LC 4 c'est ça :

 [image]http://www.aventure-apple.com/ordis/images/lc475.jpeg[/image] 

Et le 68040 c'est son processeur...


----------



## Onra (14 Mars 2003)

C'est bizarre, l'image ne fonctionne pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[mode=autocensure]
*utain de forum de *erde !
[/mode=autocensure]


----------



## melaure (14 Mars 2003)

Il doit y avoir un mot clef interdit. Apple peut-être ?


----------



## OBi1 (15 Mars 2003)

Si tu utilises VLC (gratuit) pour lire tes DVD, il ne te demande pas de sélectionner la zone apparemment, donc pas besoin de dézonner (il y a une discussion à ce sujet en ce moment sur news://fr.comp.sys.mac.materiel).

Donc, ça roule.......


----------



## Farfouille (15 Mars 2003)

Le clavier américain comporterait une touche de moins que le clavier français (dixit un intervenant du forum cité ci-dessus). Il ne serait alors pas possible de changer de clavier comme certains me l'ont suggéré??


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par OBi1:</font><hr /> * Si tu utilises VLC (gratuit) pour lire tes DVD, il ne te demande pas de sélectionner la zone apparemment, donc pas besoin de dézonner (il y a une discussion à ce sujet en ce moment sur &lt;a href="news://fr.comp.sys.mac.materiel)." target="_blank"&gt;news://fr.comp.sys.mac.materiel).&lt;/a&gt;

Donc, ça roule.......




* 

[/QUOTE]

Et quid de la qualité ?


----------



## decoris (15 Mars 2003)

concernant l'adaptateur secteur, tu ne dois mê^me pas en acheter un nouveau : une simple prise US-UE fait l'affaire, et ça coute 5?... en effet, le transfo est compatible 110-220volts, donc pas de soucis! (encore 100euros d'économisés!)

pour Mac os X, il est effectivement multi-lingue...


----------



## melaure (15 Mars 2003)

C'est vraiment trop facile d'acheter un portable US pour ici ...


----------



## decoris (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est vraiment trop facile d'acheter un portable US pour ici ...   * 

[/QUOTE]

ouais... tu crois qu'en tant qu'étudiant, je peux prétendre à la remise ADC tout en allant acheter aux US??? ça me ferait le powerbook 12 superdrive 60GB airport pour 1580?!!!!!!! (2100 si je l'achète en gelbique).

mais bon, ça sera pas déductible donc...


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Il ne faut peut-être pas abuser de tous les systèmes ... Ca risque de se retourner contre toi.


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

c'est clair que si je paye pas la tva je peux pas déduire... donc je l'achèterai en belgique!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * c'est clair que si je paye pas la tva je peux pas déduire... donc je l'achèterai en belgique!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi se compliquer la vie ...


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pourquoi se compliquer la vie ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

pour payer moins, tiens!! personnellement je n'ai pas un robinet à billets dans ma salle de bains, donc je me débrouille comme je peux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est clair que quand je serai PDG, que je gagnerai mes 25 000 euros net par mois, je ferai un peu moins attention... peut être même que j'achèterai ma mémoire ram sur l'apple store!

mais bon, on y est pas encore...


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * 

pour payer moins, tiens!! personnellement je n'ai pas un robinet à billets dans ma salle de bains, donc je me débrouille comme je peux! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*

[/QUOTE]

Et le voyage aux US c'est gratos ?


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Et le voyage aux US c'est gratos ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ta réaction "pourquoi se compliquer la vie" suivait la phrase ou je disais que je l'achèterais en belgique pour pouvoir le déduire...

puis de toute façon, Powerbook US + Voyage aux USA = moins cher que powerbook fr, donc pouruqoi se priver???


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Et de quoi peux-tu le déduire ?


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

mes parents ont une profession libérale, et donc ils peuvent déduire du matériel informatique sur une période de 3 ans... en fin de compte, au bout de trois ans, ils ont récupéré la moitié du prix de l'ordi... mais pour ça il faut une facture en bonne et due forme!


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Eh oui toujours les entreprises. Les particuliers eux ne peuvent rien déduire ...


----------



## Farfouille (17 Mars 2003)

Et quid de la touche en moins sur la clavier américain? 
Comment faire alors pour changer de clavier???


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

La touche en moins ? Alphabet de 25 lettres ?


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Farfouille:</font><hr /> * Et quid de la touche en moins sur la clavier américain? 
Comment faire alors pour changer de clavier??? 

* 

[/QUOTE]

tu va avec ta machine dans un centre de maintenance pour commandé le clavier (en échange standart) il garde l'ancien clavier et en moyenne 100/150 euros


----------



## Farfouille (17 Mars 2003)

Sur  www.mac4ever.com il y a eu cette intervention:

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par "Gamoul !":</font><hr />[...]Le plus gros probleme en achetant un ordinateur aux etats unis, c'est le clavier qwerty, qui possede 1 touche de moins qu'un calvier francais.

[/QUOTE]

Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus


----------

